# Columbus missing ship found; will be shown on History Channel.



## Happyflowerlady (May 13, 2014)

I was amazed to be reading about the lost ship, the Santa Maria, being found off-shore near Haiti, after all of these years of being lost. 
Apparently, from what I have read, Columbus was sailing from Haiti to Cuba, when the ship hit a reef, and went down. The crew made it back to shore, and then Columbus took the Nina back to Spain; however, since the Nina was a much smaller ship, he had to leave 39 of his crew at Haiti.
When he returned, the whole  little settlement had been burned and destroyed, with no survivors; so for all of these years, the original settlement has been lost as well.  The wreck of the Santa Maria was actually found about 10 years ago, but no one knew which ship it was until the remains of "La Navidad" were found again, and they realized from that discovery that the shipwreck was probably the lost Santa Maria.
As they bring up the retrievable parts of the ship, the History Channel will be filming the whole thing; so we will all be able to watch the excavation.


http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/05/13/christopher-columbus-ship_n_5314221.html


----------



## Meanderer (May 13, 2014)

I Haiti when that happens!
http://www.nydailynews.com/news/world/christopher-columbus-lost-ship-found-article-1.1789618


----------



## kcvet (May 13, 2014)

these ole wrecks always facinate me. hope we see some photos and footage


----------

